# Religiøs Kult Estate, Scotland - Sept 15



## Stussy (May 8, 2016)

I haven't posted for a while, been pretty busy with Euro explores and finding new explores (more to come), but realised I hadn't posted this lovely little location from last year.

The pics are from my first visit and a couple visits with friends I took here. The site is a very strange place, the images I am posting are from what I have called the main Cottage, a lovely hand built chapel (by the former resident)and the Garden Room.

Hope you enjoy this place as much as I do!

The Cottage.


























The Chapel














The Garden Room

From my first visit.














Revisit



















If you made it this far, thanks for looking!​


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2016)

Stunning photos of what looks a really strange place. 
Love it, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

Superb photographs. I don't think it was a cult cottage, it looks like the folks were deep in their religion. I like the photos of the family members, looks like they go way back to the 1890s. I noticed a spectacle box with Duncan & Todd on it, so the opticians have been going for a long time as well.


----------



## HughieD (May 8, 2016)

That is a sensationally good location and absolutely fab pictures...


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 9, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic set of photos. Superb location. Thank you for sharing & looking forward to seeing your Euro explores!


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2016)

That's a bit special Stussy, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Stussy (May 9, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb photographs. I don't think it was a cult cottage, it looks like the folks were deep in their religion. I like the photos of the family members, looks like they go way back to the 1890s. I noticed a spectacle box with Duncan & Todd on it, so the opticians have been going for a long time as well.



If you were ever to see the site you would see my thinking, Yes they were very religious, but aren't all religions, a form of cults anyway, well in my atheist head they are!


----------



## Stussy (May 9, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Absolutely fantastic set of photos. Superb location. Thank you for sharing & looking forward to seeing your Euro explores!



Thanks, I will try get a few uploaded!


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2016)

This is absolutely amazing Stussy, such lovely things in there  excellent find!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2016)

Superb photos of a really very interesting site..touch of the Jacobite's I think absolutely amazing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2016)

well that's just fooking amazing fella


----------



## Gramm (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice pics but how did the bureau with the red velvet chair in front of it in image one clear itself of all the clutter in image three ,


----------



## tazong (Jun 15, 2016)

Simply stunning - loved the photos - just amazing


----------



## scribe (Jun 17, 2016)

Intriguing place, must have a great story behind it. Nice shots too.


----------



## Stussy (Jun 21, 2016)

Gramm said:


> Nice pics but how did the bureau with the red velvet chair in front of it in image one clear itself of all the clutter in image three ,



Well that would of been having a little tidy up, if you look at the side cabinet, it improves a bit too.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 9, 2016)

Wonderful! That's really amazing. Somebody's family history is lying down there waiting to be reclaimed.


----------

